# Slow OpenVZ servers.



## Dan (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey Guys

I've got two OpenVZ servers from UrPad with 768MB RAM - 256MB SWAP, lately I've been experiencing very slow login speeds to SSH and anything to do with resolving hostnames..

Before you mention it, yes I did submit a support ticket



> Could you please have a check now, we have tweaked the settings and suspended abuser on this node.
> 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> Dennis Ross
> ...


The issue is still persisting.. UrPad's support has gotten very very sloppy since the move to another company..


~# ping google.com
PING google.com (74.125.224.199) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=1 ttl=57 time=0.392 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=2 ttl=57 time=0.369 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=3 ttl=57 time=0.379 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=4 ttl=57 time=0.396 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=5 ttl=57 time=0.267 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=6 ttl=57 time=0.288 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=7 ttl=57 time=0.408 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=8 ttl=57 time=0.311 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=9 ttl=57 time=0.354 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=10 ttl=57 time=0.406 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=11 ttl=57 time=0.413 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=12 ttl=57 time=0.382 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=13 ttl=57 time=0.301 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=14 ttl=57 time=0.483 ms
64 bytes from lax02s02-in-f7.1e100.net (74.125.224.199): icmp_req=15 ttl=57 time=0.309 ms

Whilst initiating traceroute and ping it pauses for a good minute or two before doing anything.


:~# traceroute google.com
traceroute to google.com (74.125.224.200), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 host.colocrossing.com (198.23.243.2) 0.043 ms 0.011 ms 0.010 ms
2 67.215.251.213.static.quadranet.com (67.215.251.213) 0.289 ms 0.321 ms 0.397 ms
3 colo-lax6 (96.44.180.101) 0.284 ms 0.359 ms 0.363 ms
4 core02 (96.44.180.246) 0.327 ms 0.387 ms 0.433 ms
5 google.com.any2ix.coresite.com (206.223.143.41) 0.244 ms 0.248 ms 0.229 ms
6 64.233.174.31 (64.233.174.31) 0.478 ms 0.651 ms 0.604 ms
7 72.14.236.13 (72.14.236.13) 0.911 ms 1.008 ms 0.826 ms
8 lax02s02-in-f8.1e100.net (74.125.224.200) 0.304 ms 0.300 ms 0.300 ms

Not a disk issue


~# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.4224 s, 443 MB/s


Wget's are pain full even github takes a few minutes to resolve.... following guide - http://www.lowendguide.com/1/using-linux/use-speedtest-net-from-your-vps-without-using-vnc/


python speedtest-cli2.py --share
Retrieving speedtest.net configuration...
Retrieving speedtest.net server list...
1 MINUTE WAIT
Testing from ColoCrossing (198.23.243.169)...
Selecting best server based on ping..
Waited 5 minutes and gave up on that test.

Cachefly time


wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
--2013-06-28 04:01:55-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `100mb.test'

100%[=================================================>] 104,857,600 59.4M/s in 1.7s

2013-06-28 04:04:12 (59.4 MB/s) - `100mb.test' saved [104857600/104857600]

Again resolving took ages.. speed is good though..

I have reported this twice, it has now spread to another server, any ideas on what I can suggest to them?


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, your actual Internet speed is fine, as evidenced by wget and ping. It must be your DNS resolving. You could switch the server to use Google's DNS.


----------



## Dan (Jun 27, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> You could switch the server to use Google's DNS.


Apparently this was done the first time on the first server, not the second one.



> Hello,
> 
> I have updated google nameserver's and its working fine now. Please do verify from your end.
> 
> ...


----------

